# Congrats Joaquim & Hildur Guðnadóttir! I'm excited to have some music in such a HUGE movie!



## windshore (Jan 6, 2020)

In The Joker Movie, De Niro's chracter has a late night talk show. I wrote the theme last year (with Judd Crane for Founder Music) & was excited it actually made it through to the film! Now the film has turned into the biggest R-rated film of all time... now the awards! They wanted something between a big band like Johnny Carson and one of the smaller late-night shows of today. Check it out. Here's the main scene that uses it:


----------



## Fever Phoenix (Jan 6, 2020)

windshore said:


> In The Joker Movie, De Niro's chracter has a late night talk show. I wrote the theme last year (with Judd Crane for Founder Music) & was excited it actually made it through to the film! Now the film has turned into the biggest R-rated film of all time... now the awards! They wanted something between a big band like Johnny Carson and one of the smaller late-night shows of today. Check it out. Here's the main scene that uses it:




congratulations!


----------



## NoamL (Jan 6, 2020)

Congrats @windshore . Your track is right on brief!  And they really incorporated it with the acting.

This Joker movie is a huge success story. R rating, no China release, original-ish IP, and it still tops 1 billion. I hope it launches Hildur to A-list, she deserves it.


----------



## Richard Wilkinson (Jan 6, 2020)

Congrats! This is awesome, and so cool to see it front & centre as NoamL says. You should be super proud.


----------



## Living Fossil (Jan 6, 2020)

Congratulations! Your theme is spot on; wonderful how it's integrated in the scene!


----------



## YaniDee (Jan 6, 2020)

Congrats..Right on cue!


----------



## windshore (Feb 11, 2020)

Awesome to have contributed to what is now an Oscar winning film for score and best actor! Yahoo!


----------



## Loïc D (Feb 11, 2020)

Congrats !!!


----------



## Mike Marino (Feb 11, 2020)

Well done, sir! Congrats!


----------



## Leslie Fuller (Feb 11, 2020)

Congratulations!


----------



## ironbut (Feb 12, 2020)

Fan-tastic!


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Feb 13, 2020)

Congrats!


----------

